# Fans just run full speed on boot



## Tuoppi5 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello, I have weird problem with my pc which just started. I have had my curret bios settings for a while now, but suddently it started doing this:

When I boot my pc after like a night, all the fans just run on full speed and nothing else happens. After I have hold power button to shut it down, it boots normally.

I tried to search the same problem, I only found people whose pc won't boot at all.

So I just wanted to ask if some1 have had the same problem so I wouldn't have to reset my bios settings for nothing if that's not the problem. My pc setup is in my signature.

I would really appreciate help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not completing POST. 

The first step when troubleshooting hardware issues with an OCed PC is typically to remove the OC and see what happens at normal speed.


----------



## Tuoppi5 (Jun 14, 2012)

JimE said:


> It's not completing POST.
> 
> The first step when troubleshooting hardware issues with an OCed PC is typically to remove the OC and see what happens at normal speed.


Yesterday I did reset on my MB and I still have the same problem. Also with stock CPU settings my pc managed to shut itself while gaming and this wasn't a problem with OC'd CPU


----------

